# New Extreme Giant pictures Neo.



## Richard21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well Neo has been doing well. I am pretty sure he is hibernating. Here are some pictures of him. Thanks for looking.


----------



## HorseCaak (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome giant.


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 25, 2009)

how big is he?


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Richard.Wow he looks great .I love the light color on him  .Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Sam and no problem. I think hes about 23 inchs. What about your giant jake?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 26, 2009)

last time i measured he was 18 but since then hes bulked up and is a eating machine lol so id say hes right around 22 23 inches ill post an update this week.
how tame is neo?


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha your guy is still eating? Neo has stopped. Neo has been been pretty good so far but he gets spurts of speed from no where lol.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Haha your guy is still eating? Neo has stopped. Neo has been been pretty good so far but he gets spurts of speed from no where lol.




Just a question, are you using a fog machine, or an auto mister in his enclosure? Or is it your camera? I'm just curious, because if you are I was going to ask if they work very well? I was thinking of buying one for my tank.


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Crusher08 said:


> Richard21 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha your guy is still eating? Neo has stopped. Neo has been been pretty good so far but he gets spurts of speed from no where lol.
> ...



No fog machine, just very humid in his enclosure. I think fog machines work best in small enclosures. But they do work.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sweet, what do you do to keep it so humid? My enclosure stays humid for only so long. I have to mist it like, numerous times.

BTW those are some awesome pictures of your gu! Very photogenic gu huh?


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 26, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Haha your guy is still eating? Neo has stopped. Neo has been been pretty good so far but he gets spurts of speed from no where lol.


haha yeah lol its been nice weather here and i have it nice and warm in his cage hes eating 2small mice a week and some big caterpillars as well of some ground turkey with cod oil and some times an egg as a treat
ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Neo looks great


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Crusher08 said:


> Sweet, what do you do to keep it so humid? My enclosure stays humid for only so long. I have to mist it like, numerous times.
> 
> BTW those are some awesome pictures of your gu! Very photogenic gu huh?



Thanks man love how you edited the pictures. Very photogenic can't you tell? Well first I have half the enclosure covered by some plywood and I have some Sphagnum moss that stays moist forever it seems like. Its a great mix with eco earth.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 28, 2009)

Your welcome!


----------

